#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  need ASTM E883-11, ASTM E3-11,ASTM E407-07,ASTM A604-07,ASTM E340-00, ASTM E381-01

## moh2000

I need a copy of ASTM E883-11, ASTM E3-11,ASTM E407-07,ASTM A604-07,ASTM E340-00, ASTM E381-01



Appreciate if you can forward a copy if you have it.

Many thanks in advance.See More: need ASTM E883-11, ASTM E3-11,ASTM E407-07,ASTM A604-07,ASTM E340-00, ASTM E381-01

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Only E340-00 & E381-01, others later version

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks

----------


## marianna

current audit standards **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## STD manager

*ASTM New Documents ....*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 
1. 	ASTM E1316 [37 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1316
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology for Nondestructive Examinations 	

2. 	ASTM C1417M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1417M
	2013.02.01 	Standard Specification for Manufacture of Reinforced Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe for Direct Design (Metric) 	

3. 	ASTM C1479 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479
	2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations 	

4. 	ASTM C1479M [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479M
2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations (Metric) 	

5. 	ASTM C822 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C822
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete Pipe and Related Products 	

6. 	ASTM F2991 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2991
2013.02.01 	Standard Guide for Doubler Plate Repairs for Non-Classed Ship Structures 	

7. 	ASTM C76M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

8. 	ASTM B152/B152M [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B152/B152M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Copper Sheet, Strip, Plate, and Rolled Bar 	

9. 	ASTM C76 [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

10. 	ASTM C506 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

11. 	ASTM C506M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

12. 	ASTM C507M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

13. 	ASTM C507 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

14. 	ASTM C1193 [33 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1193
	2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Use of Joint Sealants 	

15. 	ASTM E2852 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2852
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Acquisition, Maintenance, Storage, and Use of Hazardous Material Detection Instrumentation 	

16. 	ASTM E647 [48 Page(s)] 	ASTM E647
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Measurement of Fatigue ----- Growth Rates 	

17. 	ASTM E1003 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1003
	2013.01.15 	Standard Practice for Hydrostatic Leak Testing 	

18. 	ASTM C1104/C1104M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1104/C1104M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Water Vapor Sorption of Unfaced Mineral Fiber Insulation 	

19. 	ASTM D7521 [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7521
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Asbestos in Soil 	

20. 	ASTM E2735 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2735
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Selection of Calibrations Needed for X-ray Photoelectron Spectroscopy (XPS) Experiments 	

21. 	ASTM C1661 [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1661
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Viewing Systems for Remotely Operated Facilities 	

22. 	ASTM C1009 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1009
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Establishing and Maintaining a Quality Assurance Program for Analytical Laboratories Within the Nuclear Industry 	

23. 	ASTM C1012/C1012M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1012/C1012M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Length Change of Hydraulic-Cement Mortars Exposed to a Sulfate Solution 	

24. 	ASTM C805/C805M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C805/C805M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Rebound Number of Hardened Concrete 	

25. 	ASTM E1753 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1753
2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Use of Qualitative Chemical Spot Test Kits for Detection of Lead in Dry Paint Films 	

26. 	ASTM E2750 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2750
2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Extension of Data from Firestop Penetration System Tests Conducted in Accordance with ASTM E814 	

27. 	ASTM C42/C42M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C42/C42M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Obtaining and Testing Drilled Cores and Sawed Beams of Concrete 	

28. 	ASTM C563 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C563
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Approximation of Optimum SO3 in Hydraulic Cement Using Compressive Strength 	

29. 	ASTM C1567 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1567
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Potential Alkali-Silica Reactivity of Combinations of Cementitious Materials and Aggregate (Accelerated Mortar-Bar Method) 	

30. 	ASTM E569/E569M [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E569/E569M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Monitoring of Structures During Controlled Stimulation 	

31. 	ASTM A1003/A1003M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A1003/A1003M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Steel Sheet, Carbon, Metallic-and Nonmetallic-Coated for Cold-Formed Framing Members 	

32. 	ASTM C700 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C700
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Vitrified Clay Pipe, Extra Strength, Standard Strength, and Perforated 	

33. 	ASTM C1714/C1714M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1714/C1714M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Preblended Dry Mortar Mix for Unit Masonry 	

34. 	ASTM D4647/D4647M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4647/D4647M
2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Identification and Classification of Dispersive Clay Soils by the Pinhole Test 	

35. 	ASTM C833 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C833
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Sintered (Uranium-Plutonium) Dioxide Pellets 	

36. 	ASTM C1254 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1254
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Uranium in Mineral Acids by X-Ray Fluorescence 	

37. 	ASTM C1647 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1647
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Removal of Uranium or Plutonium, or both, for Impurity Assay in Uranium or Plutonium Materials 	

38. 	ASTM C1636 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1636
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for the Determination of Uranium-232 in Uranium Hexafluoride 	

39. 	ASTM C809 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C809
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Chemical, Mass Spectrometric, and Spectrochemical Analysis of Nuclear-Grade Aluminum Oxide and Aluminum Oxide-Boron Carbide Composite Pellets 	

40. 	ASTM D5206 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5206
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Windload Resistance of Rigid Plastic Siding 	

41. 	ASTM C1637 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1637
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for the Determination of Impurities in Plutonium Metal: Acid Digestion and Inductively Coupled Plasma-Mass Spectroscopy (ICP-MS) Analysis 	

42. 	ASTM E2598/E2598M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2598/E2598M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Cast Iron Yankee and Steam Heated Paper Dryers 	

43. 	ASTM E662 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E662
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Specific Optical Density of Smoke Generated by Solid Materials 	

44. 	ASTM C967 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C967
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Uranium Ore Concentrate 	

45. 	ASTM C1731 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1731
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concrete Floor Tile 	

46. 	ASTM D4208 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4208
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Total Chlorine in Coal by the Oxygen Bomb Combustion/Ion Selective Electrode Method 	

47. 	ASTM B711 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B711
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concentric-Lay-Stranded Aluminum-Alloy Conductors, Steel Reinforced (AACSR) (6201) 	

48. 	ASTM C857 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C857
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Minimum Structural Design Loading for Underground Precast Concrete Utility Structures 	

49. 	ASTM E2058 [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2058
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Synthetic Polymer Material Flammability Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 	

50. 	ASTM F2306/F2306M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2306/F2306M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 12 to 60 in. [300 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile-Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Gravity-Flow Storm Sewer and Subsurface Drainage Applications 	

51. 	ASTM F2648/F2648M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2648/F2648M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 2 to 60 inch [50 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Land Drainage Applications 	

52. 	ASTM C109/C109M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C109/C109M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Compressive Strength of Hydraulic Cement Mortars (Using 2-in. or [50-mm] Cube Specimens) 	

53. 	ASTM C535 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C535
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Resistance to Degradation of Large-Size Coarse Aggregate by Abrasion and Impact in the Los Angeles Machine 	

54. 	ASTM D7577 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7577
2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Accelerated Iron Corrosion Rating of Denatured Fuel Ethanol and Ethanol Fuel Blends 	

55. 	ASTM C618 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C618 REV A
2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Coal Fly Ash and Raw or Calcined Natural Pozzolan for Use in Concrete 	

56. 	ASTM C845/C845M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C845/C845M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Expansive Hydraulic Cement 	

57. 	ASTM C806 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C806
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Restrained Expansion of Expansive Cement Mortar 	

58. 	ASTM C1384 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1384 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Admixtures for Masonry Mortars 	

59. 	ASTM C780 REV A [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM C780 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Preconstruction and Construction Evaluation of Mortars for Plain and Reinforced Unit Masonry 	

60. 	ASTM C900 REV A [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C900 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Pullout Strength of Hardened Concrete 	

61. 	ASTM F1055 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM F1055
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Electrofusion Type Polyethylene Fittings for Outside Diameter Controlled Polyethylene and Crosslinked Polyethylene (PEX) Pipe and Tubing 	

62. 	ASTM E2579 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2579
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Specimen Preparation and Mounting of Wood Products to Assess Surface Burning Characteristics 	

63. 	ASTM E1822 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1822
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Fire Testing of Stacked Chairs 	

64. 	ASTM E2067 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2067
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Full-Scale Oxygen Consumption Calorimetry Fire Tests 	

65. 	ASTM D4526 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4526
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Determination of Volatiles in Polymers by Static Headspace Gas Chromatography 	

66. 	ASTM D6474 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6474
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining Molecular Weight Distribution and Molecular Weight Averages of Polyolefins by High Temperature Gel Permeation Chromatography 	

67. 	ASTM C1403 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1403
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Rate of Water Absorption of Masonry Mortars 	

68. 	ASTM E1601 [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1601
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Conducting an Interlaboratory Study to Evaluate the Performance of an Analytical Method 	

69. 	ASTM E1266 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1266
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Processing Mixtures of Lime, Fly Ash, and Heavy Metal Wastes in Structural Fills and Other Construction Applications 	

70. 	ASTM E176 REV B [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM E176 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Terminology of Fire Standards 	

71. 	ASTM C578 REV B [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C578 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Rigid, Cellular Polystyrene Thermal Insulation 	

72. 	ASTM D6045 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6045
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Color of Petroleum Products by the Automatic Tristimulus Method 	

73. 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for Making and Curing Concrete Test Specimens in the Laboratory 	

74. 	ASTM D1092 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D1092
2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Measuring Apparent Viscosity of Lubricating Greases 	

75. 	ASTM D3944 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3944
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax 	

76. 	ASTM C125 REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C125 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete and Concrete Aggregates 	

77. 	ASTM B708 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM B708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Plate, Sheet, and Strip 	

78. 	ASTM B365 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B365
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Rod and Wire 	

79. 	ASTM D938 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D938
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Congealing Point of Petroleum Waxes, Including Petrolatum 	

80. 	ASTM F136 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM F136 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Wrought Titanium-6Aluminum-4Vanadium ELI (Extra Low Interstitial) Alloy for Surgical Implant Applications (UNS R56401) 	

81. 	ASTM F2245 REV D [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2245 REV D
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Design and Performance of a Light Sport Airplane 	

82. 	ASTM B354 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B354
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Uninsulated Metallic Electrical Conductors 	

83. 	ASTM F2972 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2972
2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Light Sport Aircraft Manufacturers Quality Assurance System 	

84. 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Density (Unit Weight), Yield, and Air Content (Gravimetric) of Concrete 	

85. 	ASTM D3348 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3348
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Rapid Field Test for Trace Lead in Unleaded Gasoline (Colorimetric Method) 	

86. 	ASTM D5708 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Determination of Nickel, Vanadium, and Iron in Crude Oils and Residual Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma (ICP) Atomic Emission Spectrometry 	

87. 	ASTM D3279 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3279
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for n-Heptane Insolubles 	

88. 	ASTM C1064/C1064M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1064/C1064M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Temperature of Freshly Mixed Hydraulic-Cement Concrete 	

89. 	ASTM D2290 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D2290
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Apparent Hoop Tensile Strength of Plastic or Reinforced Plastic Pipe 	

90. 	ASTM B521 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B521
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Seamless and Welded Tubes 	

91. 	ASTM A307 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM A307
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Bolts, Studs, and Threaded Rod 60 000 PSI Tensile Strength 	

92. 	ASTM D448 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D448
	2012.12.01 	Standard Classification for Sizes of Aggregate for Road and Bridge Construction 	

93. 	ASTM D3427 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3427
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Air Release Properties of Petroleum Oils 	

94. 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete 	

95. 	ASTM E2816 REV A [21 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2816 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Metallic HVAC Duct Systems 	

96. 	ASTM A358/A358M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A358/A358M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service and General Applications 	

97. 	ASTM D6608 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6608
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for the Identification of Trinidad Lake Asphalt in Asphalt Mixes 	

98. 	ASTM D3381/D3381M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3381/D3381M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Viscosity-Graded Asphalt Cement for Use in Pavement Construction 	

99. 	ASTM D5704 REV A [19 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5704 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Evaluation of the Thermal and Oxidative Stability of Lubricating Oils Used for Manual Transmissions and Final Drive Axles 	

100. 	ASTM D7847 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7847
2012.12.01 	Standard Guide for Interlaboratory Studies for Microbiological Test Methods 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## Rads53

Useful info 

Thanks

----------


## ddt

Thank you so much

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marianna,
Can you please repost ASTM E3

----------


## jq15

Does anyone have ASTM E407 - 07(2015)e1 ?

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

E3-11 Standard Guide for Preparation of Metallographic Specimens

----------


## Marty Thompson

E407-07(2015)e1 Standard Practice for Microetching Metals and Alloys

----------


## kk0503

Thank you so much

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi All*

Anybody having latest editions of below standards kindly share*
ASTM E10
ASTM E110
ASTM E140
ASTM A956


ASTM A1038

Thanks in Advance*See More: need ASTM E883-11, ASTM E3-11,ASTM E407-07,ASTM A604-07,ASTM E340-00, ASTM E381-01

----------


## mdpatil63

Hi 
am looking for AST E220-13 and E644-1 does any one can share 
Thanks

----------

